# Escambia kayak hunting



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone know the rules on hunting the escambia river by kayak? I know most of the rules and the seasons and everything but I was really just wondering if I have to be off the kayak before I shoot or if I am aloud to float down the river with my gun and try to shoot hogs off the banks from my kayak. I've heard of people doing this but I'm just trying to get another man's word. Thanks


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you can float and shoot all you want. The rule is, power must cease and all movement resulting from that power must cease before shooting. Paddle power would be fine. Dont shoot swimming deer. Check the FWC website in case I am full of chit.


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the help.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

He's right. Perfectly legal to shoot from a yak, even if you're moving. Better shoot 'em good though, it's a bitch tracking anything back in that thick stuff. It ain't easy hunting. Staying dry is an issue too. I traded in my Browning .300 mag for a stainless 30-30.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the idea.... How do you get em back?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol... Yeah i'd imagine a 150#+ hog would be fun to get back in a yak unless maybe your trolling a tractor tire tube and throw em on top of that...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

TailRazor said:


> Lol... Yeah i'd imagine a 150#+ hog would be fun to get back in a yak unless maybe your trolling a tractor tire tube and throw em on top of that...


Man the river swamp is THICK AND TOUGH not to mention all the logs and roots that hang just below water level. Just be safe. I have killed pigs up on the river and ill be honest I'm not sure you have a chance in hell floating a deer or pig on a tube. I loaded up 3 pigs in my little 14ft river boat and man it was tough going. Good luck bro!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry Razor I meant to quote the OP. you are correct about getting deer/hogs back on a yak or tube. No fun for sure.


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

Went to check it out today. Didn't see anything and the brush is ridiculously thick all over the place. I'd imagine it would be way better with a bigger boat and a motor. Just too much to deal with on a kayak. Probably best to go in the morning and drift down stream hoping to get lucky coming around one of those turns. The only tracks i saw was turkey and **** but i'd imagine the boat wakes wash away most of them during the day. Good luck to anyone else giving it a try.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll admit I haven't had the pleasure of hauling a deer on the yak...yet. You guys are right it would be tough for most yaks. The pro angler on the other hand... I've found a few places that seem made for hunting from a kayak. Not many signs of human presence either. Just gotta put in the time to find the sweet spots. I'll track down some pics from last winter. I put in plenty of scouting time, and yes, it does get nasty back it there. Muddy, snakey, scary, muddy, bigfooty lol...it ain't no place to go unprepared. GPS...mandatory.


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

Very right. Great description. Definitely doing a little more research before I try that again.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Also mandatory are pics of a deer strapped on the Pro Angler, where do you launch on Escambia?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol. Still working on the loaded up pro angler pic. As I'm sure you'll understand, with tracks like this, I won't say where I launch from. Honestly, I don't know how the hell I would get a deer out of that spot. It might give me a heart attack lol. I welcome the challenge though.


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow those pictures look like theyre from a different planet compared to what I saw today. I did see some big turkey tracks followed by some llittle turkey but thats it. I would love to find a place like that. Good find and good luck.


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm at University of West Florida right now so I'm mostly launching in lower escambia. Looks a hell of a lot better up north. Too much driving for my liking though.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Actually, you're closer to that beautiful open area than you think (tease). The tracks are from this spot I found further north...and this is not a "people" trail. Found those "moose" tracks at the foot of this trail. Tons of them! Very old tracks next to semi old tracks next to new tracks. You can see the old vs semi old tracks side by side next to my foot above. All the same deer...I mean "moose". That's what I call him.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

*kayak duck huntin'*

I have to admit, the first time I shot a shotgun from a moving kayak, I laughed out loud at how ridiculous it was. Man was it fun. Shot a couple ducks in 2011 on the escambia from the 'yak.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I have to admit, the first time I shot a shotgun from a moving kayak, I laughed out loud at how ridiculous it was. Man was it fun. Shot a couple ducks in 2011 on the escambia from the 'yak.
> 
> View attachment 64854


That's badass! I see tons of ducks back in there. I keep sayin I'm gonna take the ol' shotty out there, but Mr Moose haunts my dreams. Prolly just a giant-footed nanny goat lol.


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

A tease indeed. I was just about to give up on it until that. Dang I guess I'm gonna have to go back to scouting. Definitely want to give the ducks a try though.


----------

